# Skewb sim?



## Parity (Dec 6, 2009)

Is there a skewb simulator out there? Were you click and drag the side to turn it?


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

There's a thing called Google, it's very useful. http://users.skynet.be/gelatinbrain/Applets/Magic Polyhedra/hexa_v0.htm


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 6, 2009)

Ultiamte magic cube

i made several puzzles such and skewb ultimate, dogic, and tony fisher's isosahedron skewb.

Skewb
Skewb Ultimate
Dogic
Tiny Fisher's Isosahedron Skewb


----------

